# Your best steroid cycle



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

As the title suggest what was your best steroid cycle?

cutting or bulking, how much did you gain and how much was kept?

thought would make for an interesting thread


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd like to see what people say. Get rough ideas of what can be expected with various cocktails to people considering using. Good idea.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I belive synth . male hormones have a different effect in different subject.

Like female hormone birth -control pills have greatly different effect in different females.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

what i'm running just now

Equitest (400/400) 1ml ew

Anavar 150mg ed

Proviron 100mg ed

Best lean gains iv'e ever made by a long way.


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

my best bulking cycle was tritest300 at 600mg week & tren E at 400mg week for 12 weeks with anadrol 100mg Ed for first 4 weeks and last 4 weeks, got huge!!

Now this cutter I'm running next wil be awesome I think!

This is what im runing in a few weeks, 140test prop 130 tren Ace 90 masteron prop every 2 days for 8 weeks with anavar 75mg Ed.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Surfer dude said:


> my best bulking cycle was tritest300 at 600mg week & tren E at 400mg week for 12 weeks with *anadrol 100mg Ed for first 4 weeks and last 4 weeks, got huge!!*Now this cutter I'm running next wil be awesome I think!
> 
> This is what im runing in a few weeks, 140test prop 130 tren Ace 90 masteron prop every 2 days for 8 weeks with anavar 75mg Ed.


am not surprised must have been like a water balloon


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I did a course of test enathate, tren enathate...

Saw some good results cant honestly say if l kept the gains etc but would do the course again.

1 ml of each every 5 days if l remember...


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

750mg Sust 1 - 7 weeks

750mg Test 8 - 14 weeks

400mg Tren Ace 1 - 14 weeks

60mg dianabol 1-4 weeks 14-17 weeks

My biggest gains.. had done 2 cycles before that.. Kinda jumped the gun a bit... First time in my life i got stretch marks :/ lol and pretty big ones at that.. some on my arms, on arm pits, behind my shoulders and on my legs... Wouldnt go on the tren again though.. Not in the near future anyway


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't remember, it was too long ago


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

The first !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

don1 said:


> The first !!!


 Exactly.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

10weeks

500mg Test E P/W

100mg Tren ace EOD


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I've done long cycles with long-estered injectibles, but I'm remembering with fondness a 3-week turinabol-only cycle that first introduced me to steroids. I felt great all the way through, libido was good, and PCT was just a couple of weeks of low dose tamoxifen.

I trained like zane, ate protein like it was going out of fashion, and gained a stone of dry muscle.

People often say that you should do test as your first cycle, but I would heartily recommend turinabol-only for 3 weeks or a month. Then,when you've dipped your toe in the water, you can bite the bullet and learn how to do spot injections.

I'm still a fan of tbol as a kickstart, but long cycles are dull and hard to recover from, even with hcg all the way through. I think my next cycle will be 6 weeks of tbol and test prop (a clean bulker), or 6 weeks of var and a "rip blend" (for a cut).

I can do this sort of short cycle 3 or 4 times a year. Its good for me, but maybe not so good for a competition bodybuilder who is trying to look great once or twice a year.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

My best cycle ever was test 300, tren 250, eq 250. 2ml of each a week with 25 days var 100mg.

I exploded on this cycle, loved it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

squatthis said:


> How far into the cycle are you? I'm considering using this equitest, how is it on the pip? I have used this labs tri-test 500 before and found the pip pretty bad.


hi mate

love this cycle, things have changed for me. Iv'e hammered my delts as they needed brought on for composition. The cycle has helped immensly with this - a nice bulbus look coming along nicely.

The equitest is superb tbh, first compound in ages where i feel zero PIP...and i mean zero. Even quad jabs that i usually hate are fine. Running it with Rohm and PC Var and it's been a good experience....into week 9 of the Equitest with 1 week left then running out my Var for another 3/4 weeks then off cycle into PCT.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

back in the days jaffa sust, yellow top decas and pink stars

awesome strength gains


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

1000MG TEST E, 600mg tren e, and 20mg dbol 50mg proviron 25mg aromasin ed ed for 10 weeks,

or my 750 test 600eq 120mg var and 5ius of nord eod for 12 weeks

and my first propper cycle about 6 year ago was 150mg npp with a karachi sust eod for 10 weeks.. first 2 cycle were 250mg sust e3-4d for 10 weeks


----------

